# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Wie ist das mit der Feuerwehr im Dorf?

## wein4tler

*Feuerwehr kommt neun Stunden zu spät*

Eine 47-jährige Frau hat bei einem Hausbrand alles verloren. Bei der Gemeinde Verwaltung gab es offensichtlich niemanden
der Notrufe entgegen nimmt. Bei dem Notruf zur Feuerwehr in Kanchanaburi gab es nur die Auskunft das man für ihr Dorf
außerhalb der Stadt nicht zuständig ist.

*Kanchanaburi.* 
Bei einem Hausbrand in der Gemeinde Thasao hat die 47-jährige Frau Saiyud Jampa-in ihr gesamtes Hab und Gut verloren. 
Obwohl sie und ihre Nachbarn die Gemeindeverwaltung und die Feuerwehr angerufen hatten, kam ihr niemand zu Hilfe.
Erst neun Stunden später war die Feuerwehr vor Ort und konnte nur noch die Asche zusammenfegen. 

Als die Feuerwehr endlich in Thasao ankam, brach die 47-jährige Frau in Tränen aus. Sie erklärte, dass ihr Haus am
Freitagabend gegen 23.30 Uhr Feuer gefangen habe. Sie hat sofort die Gemeindeverwaltung Thasao und die in der Nähe
liegende Gemeindeverwaltung Sai Yok Noi angerufen. Allerdings waren beide Behörden telefonisch nicht zu erreichen.
Niemand nahm den Notruf entgegen. 
Frau Saiyud und ihre Nachbarn riefen dann die *Hotline 199 der Stadtfeuerwehr* in Kanchanaburi an. Der Feuerwehrmann
am anderen Ende der Leitung erklärte ihr allerdings, dass Sak Yai nicht zu ihrem Einzugsgebiet gehören würde und er deshalb kein Löschfahrzeug schicken könne. 

Ohne dass ihr irgendjemand zu Hilfe kam, brannte das gesamte Haus nebst Inventar innerhalb von vier Stunden völlig nieder.
Selbst ihr Motorrad konnte sie nicht mehr rechtzeitig aus der Gefahrenzone bringen. Es wurde ebenfalls ein Opfer der Flammen. 
Am Samstagmorgen gegen 8.30 Uhr war die Gemeinde von Thasao dann endlich in der Lage, ein Löschfahrzeug zu schicken.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war das Haus bereits komplett abgebrannt und nur noch ein Häufchen Asche. 
„Es ist viel zu spät, um das Feuer zu löschen“, sagte Frau Saiyud beim Eintreffen des Löschzuges. „Es ist nichts mehr für mich übriggeblieben. Mein Haus, mein Hab und Gut, meine Haushaltswaren und mein Motorrad sind völlig ausgebrannt. 

„Wenn die Beamten so weiterarbeiten, an wen sollen wir uns dann in Zukunft wenden“? fragte sie verbittert.

Bangkok Post, http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/gene...-truck-no-show

----------


## wein4tler

Wie ist es tatsächlich mit der Feuerwehr vor Ort bestellt. Ich wurde ausgelacht weil ich mir 2 Stück Feuerlöscher zu 6kg angeschafft habe.
Ist doch besser als gar nichts. Der Wasserdruck der Ortswasserleitung ist sehr schwach um mir einem Gartenschlauch zu löschen.
Muss nun bem nächsten Mal schauen wo es einen Hydranten gibt, falls man so etwas überhaupt kennt. Meine Frau sagte mir, sie könne sich nicht daran erinnern im Dorf einen Hydranten gesehen zu haben. Die Feuerwehr kommt aus der Stadt Khon Kaen mit einem Löschtankwagen, weil das Dorf zum Randbezirk der Stadt gehört.

----------


## rampo

Wir haben im Ort 2 Feuerwehr Autos , brauchen dun wir sie 1-2 mal im Jahr .

Anruf genuegt in 5 Minuten sind sie vor Ort .

Bin von ihnen richtig begeistert , in A waren sie nur 2 Km entfernt und brauchten 20 Minuten .

Fg.

----------


## schiene

Unsere Feuerwehr ca. 800 Meter vom Haus entfernt

----------


## rampo

Unsere .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Hey Freunde, das klingt bei Euch im Dorf erstklassig. Ich muss da noch nachforschen wie es tatsächlich bei uns ausschaut.
Aber selber ein paar Feuerlöscher im Haus zu haben, gibt mir schon ein wenig Sicherheit.

----------

